
React hook to detect click or touch events - geobde
https://github.com/geobde/use-click-away
======
geobde
React hook useClickAway() that reacts to clicks outside the bound element, and
calls the expression that is passed in when this event is detected.

Suppose you're working on a Modal component that renders a dialog box, and you
wish to close the modal if the user clicks away this is the ideal scenario for
useClickAway() custom hook.

